# Hyatt Highlands Inn (Carmel)



## lilpooh108 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hoping for: 2 - 3 night weekend, any weekend between now and Aug 29 check-in.  TIA


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 15, 2014)

Just so you know, this is going to be tough, because this is the busiest time of the year there, and the Pebble Beach Concours d’Elegance is in August.


----------



## lilpooh108 (Jul 15, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Just so you know, this is going to be tough, because this is the busiest time of the year there, and the Pebble Beach Concours d’Elegance is in August.



Thanks! Had no idea.  We were hoping taking a weekend trip to the area and now I'll manage expectations, thanks.


----------



## SunandFun83 (Jul 23, 2014)

*Weekend trip to Monterey ---- or alternatives*

[I'm sorry, but you can't promote your website in the forums.  It's fine to have it in your signature line, but that's it.]


----------

